# 4 month old first planted tank



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

My first planted tank there’s been ups and downs but as of the last few weeks everything has been perfect and things are growing out of hand


----------



## Donald C (9 mo ago)

Looks nice! Plants growing out of hand is a good problem to have.  It beats the alternative.


----------

